
A Battle of Ideologies: Bitcoin vs. Bitcoin Cash - bisade
https://www.mycryptopedia.com/opinion-piece-bitcoin-cash/
======
sdp
I get a SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER on that site.

